# Pet Fooled



## hunter1911 (Jan 4, 2017)

Anyone watched Pet Fooled documentary on Netflix? I like the message, I only wish the documentary was done better and talked more about alternatives such as BARF vs kibble. Just curious what everyone thought about it.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Say what you like about the "FANATICAL" Holistic vets, those who are fighting to make a difference and people who follow them...

....BUT.....*THEY* are the ones that are trying to make awareness and fighting for regulations so that we, as pet parents, can give our dog's, cat's, and other animals decent food!

Per Vince Field - Civil Rights Attorney, Aide Advancement of Animal Law:
_If you meet the level of protein, it makes no difference of whether it comes from a healthy protein source like chicken or whether it comes from a base protein source like wheat flour or wheat gluten that's been fortified with protein of some kind.....as long as you meet the nutrient levels that they've set equaling AAFCO approved!

_Per Senator **** Durbin: _30% of facilities are only inspected once or twice over a 3 1/2 year period. There are no mandatory state inspection standards established by the Food & Drug Administration (FDA) across the US.

SCARY!!!!!:surprise:

_Definitely worth an hour to watch on Netflix if you really want to know how pet food is made. 

Evanger's anyone? :wink2:
_
Moms 
_


----------



## Freyja (May 24, 2016)

Watched it the other day. All I can say is that the current regulations are scary! Being that it was based in America, I'm a little unsure if Australia (where I am) echoes similar regulations and am going to definitely look into it. I'm currently writing a proposal for legislation reform in regards to cruelty to companion animals, and this documentary has totally inspired me research into the dog food market.

It's sad that so many reject BARF and raw feeding. Just this morning I saw on a forum someone mentioning their partner believes raw feeding will turn their dog "savage". I can't wait for more people to become aware of these manipulative industries. :frown2:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Freyja said:


> Watched it the other day. All I can say is that the current regulations are scary! Being that it was based in America, I'm a little unsure if Australia (where I am) echoes similar regulations and am going to definitely look into it. *I'm currently writing a proposal for legislation reform in regards to cruelty to companion animals,* and this documentary has totally inspired me research into the dog food market.
> 
> It's sad that so many reject BARF and raw feeding. Just this morning I saw on a forum someone mentioning their partner believes raw feeding will turn their dog "savage". I can't wait for more people to become aware of these manipulative industries. :frown2:


*THAT is FANTASTIC! 

*It will be interesting to see what you find out about the Pet Food Industry in your country.

I did find this for you from Ingredients Guide, what to avoid. 
*
By-Products*
By-products are leftover waste products from human food production. They come in two forms: named and un-named (or named generically). Those unnamed by-products, such as ‘*Meat* By-Products’ or ‘*Poultry* By-products, are so named because the animal source cannot be defined.


By-products include, but are not limited to, lungs, spleen, kidneys, brain, blood, bone, as well as stomachs and intestines freed of their contents.


By-products may not be classified as meat; in many pet foods, the exclusive use of by-products creates a food that does not contain any actual meat.


*By-products often contain meat from animals rejected for human consumption because they were presented for slaughter as dead, dying, diseased or disabled.*

*
By-Product Meals*
By-product meals are a dry-rendered product of slaughterhouse waste, made from the remains of an animal after the prime cuts have been removed. This can contain anything from feet to beaks - anything other than real skeletal muscle meat.


By-products may not be classified as meat; in many pet foods, the exclusive use of by-products creates a food that does not contain any actual meat.


*By products often contain meat from animals rejected for human consumption because they were presented for slaughter as dead, dying, diseased or disabled.*


*Animal Fat*
Unlike "chicken fat" (which is a named animal source), un-named "animal fat", in many cases, *is sourced from animals rejected for human consumption because they were presented for slaughter as dead, dying, diseased or disabled.*

*
Meat Meal*
This unnamed animal protein source is defined by AAFCO as follows: "Meat Meal consists of the rendered product *from mammal tissues *(not identified source....could be anything)*, * exclusive of blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents, except in such amounts as may occur unavoidably in good processing practices."


*Meat & Bone Meal*
This is the* rendered product from mammal tissues, *(again, not identified) including bone, exclusive of blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents, except in such amounts as may occur unavoidably in good processing practices.



The question to ask is..... if the meat was Inspected *AND APPROVED *for human consumption. Most will only say inspected which means it could have made it into the "human grade" line or Rejected....but it was inspected! 

Also to note if it was covered in charcoal before sending to pet food plants.



Here in the USA, Evanger's Dog Food Company was responsible for killing a dog by using EUTHANISED Horse meat (instead of beef) in their food, which was labeled "HUMAN GRADE" on their site until this happened, then, those words were removed.



I found out about these issues 20 years ago when my first GSD was dying. Started making my own raw food mix and never looked back! 



A good site to read is *https://truthaboutpetfood.com/* by Susan Thixton, who you saw in the film. She has been a warrior for years to get our pet "Clean" food and make pet parents aware of what they are feeding.



Best of luck to you!

Moms


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

I watched it last night. I didn't really learn anything because I have been deep into this rabbit hole for a number of months but I think it's a great intro to the horrors of the pet food industry for the average consumer feeding Iams or Purina or whatever. Not very in depth and seems like a low-budget film, but there's definitely a gaping hole in the industry of educating people about pet food...


----------

